# Site Update?



## taytay86 (Jan 27, 2017)

I think it's time longhaircareforum.com got a nice facelift!


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm not opposed to this idea but I'd prefer we get the bugs out first. I don't understand why there's so much dead space in the posts since the last time maintenance was done. It seems like a simple formatting fix yet its not been addressed.


----------

